# Unusual Bird At The Feeder.



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I was getting ready to take the garbage out for the morning pickup, at 8:00pm last night. My mother says "My god, it's a bear.". I spin my head around and look out the front window, sure enough there is a black bear by the bird feeder. I run and get my camera. When I get back, the bear has moved around to the back bird feeder near the deck.





































Later,

William


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Great post William; I take it from your Mum's reaction that bears aren't that common in Woodville.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

:blink: :blink: nice great picks.

he's so not bothered is he


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wow!  Great pics.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

We think its a big deal when we see a woodpecker.

Great pics.

Alasdair


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Beautiful animals. Must be nice to occasionally get _proper _wild life


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> I was getting ready to take the garbage out for the morning pickup, at 8:00pm last night. My mother says "My god, it's a bear.". I spin my head around and look out the front window, sure enough there is a black bear by the bird feeder. *I run and get my camera.* When I get back, the bear has moved around to the back bird feeder near the deck.


I love the run and get my camera part William...

If it had've been me, it would've read.... *I run like the wind in the opposite direction...!!!* 

Great pic. Though this would be the end of all things outdoor or barbecue for me!!! Finito!!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

WooooH! Picture 2, he's markin' your card William - I'd be careful putting out the garbage on the dark nights! :lol:

Great photos though, I've got a squirrel and an Urban Fox, but it's not quite the same - and one of these nights, the Fox will get Sammy Squirrel and there'll only be the Fox then! :grin:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Lawn looks like it could do with a bit of a mow... :blink:

Cool Bear.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow 

There's nothing like that around these parts.

Must be amazing to see up close.

Do they generally just keep to themselves William?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

NickD said:


> Great post William; I take it from your Mum's reaction that bears aren't that common in Woodville.


They do show up in the area, we've never seen one six inches from the house before though.  We won't be leaving the screen door open all night any time soon. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

gregory said:


> I love the run and get my camera part William...
> 
> If it had've been me, it would've read.... *I run like the wind in the opposite direction...!!!*
> 
> Great pic. Though this would be the end of all things outdoor or barbecue for me!!! Finito!!!


I did stop and close the front door while getting the camera. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> Lawn looks like it could do with a bit of a mow... :blink:
> 
> Cool Bear.


Your right, there are three or four acres around the house to do.  Every time it rains it springs up about six inches in a couple of days.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Wow
> 
> There's nothing like that around these parts.
> 
> ...


It was quite interesting. It wasn't like the movies where they are up on their hind feet looking all teeth and claws. Quite placid. When I stepped out of the house and started snapping pictures, it started to move along, at it's own pace though. In the more populated areas to the south of us, there have been many bears showing up looking for food this year. I don't know what's interferring with their diet this year.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> WooooH! Picture 2, he's markin' your card William - I'd be careful putting out the garbage on the dark nights! :lol:
> 
> Great photos though, I've got a squirrel and an Urban Fox, but it's not quite the same - and one of these nights, the Fox will get Sammy Squirrel and there'll only be the Fox then! :grin:


In person, he had a definite "Well, what do think you're going to do now?" look on his face. :lol: We have some wetland on our property, so we get a wide variety of creatures. 

Later,

William


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Apart from the neighbours cat dumping in our front garden, the only visitor we get is the hedgehog that turns up every now and again and drives the dog mental. :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dont worry.....sonyman will be along later and say.....

*photoshop!*


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Is it a mature bear or just a cub?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Cool!

Mark


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

adrian said:


> Is it a mature bear or just a cub?


No, it was a grown one. I wouldn't have left the house if it was a cub, they tend to have angry and protective mothers nearby.  This one was approximately 1 metre at the shoulders.

Later,

William


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

screen door vs black bear

who would win if you left a pie on the table inside cooling down ?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Wouldn't like to find that in my back yard after a few Smirnoffs. It reminds me of when I was a kid and my father used to take me to the wrestling when this guy was on the go, he used to bring his bear in a bus, when I was maybe 6 or 7 years old it looked fecking huge when it walked past to the ring  :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Wouldn't like to find that in my back yard after a few Smirnoffs. It reminds me of when I was a kid and my father used to take me to the wrestling when this guy was on the go, he used to bring his bear in a bus, when I was maybe 6 or 7 years old it looked fecking huge when it walked past to the ring  :lol:


The way rules and regulations are these days, those kids couldn't have come within 50 feet of that thing.  ... 

Later,

William


----------

